# too skinny?



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have this two 5-6 month mints wondering if they r suppose to look like this when there young I feed them everyday in the same spot where they always hang out i also have a feed station there r always like a few flies left over and i see them eat right when i put flies in i did take them to the vet and everything check out great there temp is 75 and hum is 80-85


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

How many times a day do you feed? WHat size tank is it? Did you quarantine the frogs before putting them in the tank?


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

once a day but there r always fruit flies at feeding stations where the frog are located in


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I did have them in a 10 gal then moved them in a 40 gal


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you just feeding flies? Are there springtails or isopods in the tank as well? I like to seed mine with them just so there is always something in there.


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

yes i have springtails in there r they skinny? knowone is telling me yes or no


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well the problem i get when looking at my frogs is this, when they are stretched out they look skinny. But as soon as the sit they look like fat PAC man frogs. If you are feeding daily and having left flies and have springs I wouldn't worry. Are you using vitamins?


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks my worries r better  yes i have vitamins for them i love these guys


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha yeah you get attached, I name all frogs!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I would consider bumping up feedings for these guys, it may just be the pics but they look a little on the frail side. My mint froglets were quite rotund (not obese, close to wild body-shape...heftier than yours). When you say feeding station, do you mean a piece of fruit to keep the flies localized, or just a petri dish to dump flies into? You can also use fly larvae as a high-quality feeder. If you have access to termites, you may want to consider offering them some as well.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

They look a lil on the leaner side, but it could be the they are moving. I have young bicolors that are lil chubbers when they are sitting but moving around the don't look so plump. I would say more feedings when they are young wouldn't hurt. Good luck


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully, you can trust your vet and just leave them be. 

Some frogs are built differently than others and not just in a male/female sense. 

If they are not missing the flies when they eat, or hiding all the time, or having flies crawl all over them with no reaction, and you're vet says they're good...they're probably good.

Try mixing in some pinhead to _very_ small range crickets and see if they don't double in girth for a few days after. 

If I just feed flies... my male looks very thin as well, when I mix in crickets once a week, its a whole different story. I actually just had this conversation with someone else locally and their male's the same way.

I'm not saying you have two males because they are young, but as mine grew up, the male became thinner than the female.

Good luck!

Tommy


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

feeding station as in fruit 


fieldnstream said:


> I would consider bumping up feedings for these guys, it may just be the pics but they look a little on the frail side. My mint froglets were quite rotund (not obese, close to wild body-shape...heftier than yours). When you say feeding station, do you mean a piece of fruit to keep the flies localized, or just a petri dish to dump flies into? You can also use fly larvae as a high-quality feeder. If you have access to termites, you may want to consider offering them some as well.


----------

